
Everything in C Is a Pointer - josefrichter
https://gist.github.com/nicknapoli82/30f1c7b30e7b1561026d88655e5278f7
======
Akcium
Remembered old university days when I was learning C/C++. By that time I felt
like a hacker.

Right now I'm making sites with HTML :)

